
HN: Review My Lead Magnet App - wollercoaster
http://primethem.com/60secondsleadmagnet
======
brudgers
I read "Lead" as the element Pb...a metal in the context of "magnet" because
I've never really thought about those free ebooks as "lead magnets" since I'm
not tuned in to marketing jargon despite having a bit of exposure to the
literature of growth hacking over the years.

Which brings me to my point that the market for your product includes
segments, e.g. content creators, who don't tie the term "lead magnet" to the
concept. Those people need a bit of education about your project because the
value proposition isn't entirely clear until the term is tied to the concept.
Helping an author put on the marketing hat is necessary before making it easy
to take their marketing hat off and get back to writing has value.

Good luck.

~~~
wollercoaster
Hey brudgers, thanks, your feedback is very insightful. I would like to make
sure my work is valuable and helpful to authors. Are you an author? What are
your frustrations in your field of work? Thank you! :)

~~~
brudgers
I'm not an author in any sense that would cause me to use the service. It's
just a role I find easy to imagine due to my daydreams. Ironically, in my
profession many of my frustrations relate to people expecting free. I deal
with them via hourly billing and retainers in my contracts.

~~~
wollercoaster
Oh, just realised you are a guru coder :). Well, it's good to daydream at
times. Yah, totally understand people expecting free can be a pain. Some
people don't value our work. Will you stick with hourly billing? I'm trying to
productize my services, think it's not impossible just that it's like starting
over.

------
madetech
I don't think you provide enough information on the landing page to convince
users to signup.

~~~
wollercoaster
ok, thanks for the feedback madetech!

